

SHOW HN: QuikPiq - get instant opinions from friends (Updated iPhone app) - ashishg
http://www.Quikpiq.com

======
ashishg
Released our Beta a couple weeks ago, and just put out another iPhone app
update that fixes a few things.

Feedback from HN community is appreciated!

